# PTO Wood Chippers



## Wingnut

This is my research on PTO driven Wood Chippers.


----------



## Live Oak

Nice work Wingnut! :thumbsup: All the points of consideration in a nice neat package at your finger tips. I am sure that will be great asset for anyone considering purchasing a chipper. :cheers:


----------



## bontai Joe

Great list of data! So which one fits your needs? And what tractor are you gonna hook it up to?


----------



## Wingnut

I am going to hook it up to my Mahindra C35. 

In ways they're over-kill for my needs, but being a Texan "Excess is never enough!" I have a lot of vegation, cedar trees, and dead standing and fallen oak trees (oak wilt killed them) I need to cut up and clean up, I am on 14 acres with 348 cedar trees that needs to remove and 111 dead oaks. 

Why remove the live cedar trees? The red cedar was introduced by U.S. Ag Dept. in the 1930's to prevent the Dust Bowl from incroaching into Central Texas. I don't know if it worked, but the trees grow like weed here. 

One 20 year old cedar tree uses 14 gallons of water a day! 
I have 348 cedars that are older than 20 years. These cedar trees taking over 4872 gallons of water a day or over 1,778,280 gallons of water a year. I think the cedars are also killing the oaks by taking the water away. 

I will harvest cedar post from the trees and a lot of mulch. The native trees and grasses should look a lot healther when I am done.


----------



## Neil_nassau

One company on your list has been in the chipper business through thick and thin.

Take a long look at the basic Crary-Bearcat. Its also available through Woods. Its actually the largest selling Chipper in this category. Rugged,simple to maintain and works as hard as you do.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wingnut

*Updated PTO Wood chippers list*

I am leaning towards purchasing the BearCat 70554. 
I don't plan to shred anything thicker than 4" 
It has optional Top 360 discharge blower and 20' vacuum hose.


----------



## Michael

Really good info in the attachment, Thanks for doing it, I think this should be a sticky as it is loaded with the good info.


----------



## killed300ex

not sure on the model bear cat but my boss has one. It takes up to a 4" log. I wouldnt buy one unless it has a hyd. feed the manual feeds get old if you are using for a day of chipping. Wear you out when you are shoving the trees in to chip at the end of the day.
Evan


----------



## Eddinberry

Wingnut,

I just found this. Thanks!!!!

I'm still entertaining the idea of chipping up all of the dadgum Sassafrass that pops up around here annually and selling it to the wood smoke crowd.

This saved me a bunch of farting around and eyeballing.

It's appreciated!!:cheers: 

Eddinberry


----------



## jd3020

*chippers*

what do yo guys think of the liberty chipper 6" model??


----------



## chrpmaster

First of all welcome to the Tractor Forum
arty: 

Second I don't know about that model but you may not get alot of responses since this thread was started several years ago. Keep us updated on your chipper. I'm sure others would like to know your experiences with it.

Andy


----------



## jd3020

*chipper*

I haven't bought it yet was hoping for some input ; couldnt find any up to date sites on this subject thanks


----------



## Live Oak

Let me add my welcome to Tractor Forum as well jd3020! Have you considered and different option? Unless you have a full time use for a chipper, that is a lot of money sitting around deteriorating. 

One of our very own Tractor Forum members has a service that accomplishes not only the chipping but the area clean up as well using a forestry mulcher. 

http://TRLandworks.wordpress.com 

(yes, a shameless plug for QuikDraw  )


Check out his website and see if this type of operation would work for you. A one time cost of clean up and rental vs. the cost of a chipper and you may find forestry mulching may be a more economical way to go. 

What exactly are you wanting to do with the chipper?


----------



## QwikDraw

Hey a plug before my first post...that's a moderator on the ball!

Before I purchase the Fecon mulch attachment for my skid steer I was looking at the Valby hydraulically driven chipper. I thought it might be handy for some hard to get in to jobs. I still might make that purchase if the need arises but I figured a better option is a tow behind chipper which I could pull with the skid steer.
I came to the site because I have been looking at a big tractor to use with a mulch head and pull a bat wing mower for some right of way work I have coming up… maybe a New Holland TV145 or...


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by QwikDraw _
> *I came to the site because I have been looking at a big tractor to use with a mulch head and pull a bat wing mower for some right of way work I have coming up… maybe a New Holland TV145 or... *


This sounds like an excellent topic for a new thread in the Big Tractor Section. What features are you specifically wanting in thes new tractor?


----------



## rxwecl28

*rxwecl28*



jd3020 said:


> I haven't bought it yet was hoping for some input ; couldnt find any up to date sites on this subject thanks


on another tractor forum, some say they have very poor support and named many problems. I was thinking of ordering a liberity because of price and size. but now will not even consider at half the price.


----------



## jd3020

I bought a Liberty and haven't been impressed; if your chipping branches with leaves it will plug up,I have an 8" model; also the infeed leaves a lot to be desired, mine came in looking like it was dragged here they did send me an extra box of hardware for what was missing but all the scrapes were mine, also it took several months for it to get here


----------



## zbullr

*PTO Chippers*

This is a great reference for chippers.. One Brand that I am considering is Wallenstein BX42 or BX62. I have all the specs on it, but would like to hear from anyone that has experience with either of these models. They are manufactured in Canada(Quebec) and most of the info I have been able to find on them is very positive. Any info would be appreciated...


----------



## jrh1967gto

*Wallenstein BX62*

Glad you brought this thread up, I have been meaning to post about my new BX62. And I also found the comparison of the PTO chippers helpful. 

Several reasons for me to purchase the BX62, one being that it was rated to handle the tractor HP, I have it hooked up to my small tractor rated at 85 pto HP. Second was the build quality and all the positive reviews from users. I needed something that was close to being commercial use and reasonable cost. I also checked on renting a 6" chipper, and the rental cost was $220/day. We have around 60 to 80 acres on this place needing to be cleared, lot of work but keeps me out of trouble. With owning a chipper I'm not out there killing myself trying to get my moneys worth from the rental and return it on time.

I'll start with delivery of the chipper, delivered on a pallet wrapped in plastic, the feed and delivery chutes were secured with brackets made out of 10 gauge steel. Set up took two of us about an hour, greased the rotor bearings with about 5 or 6 squirts just to feel comfortable, and greased the PTO u-joints and checked the blade clearances as well. 

I have used the chipper for around 15 hours and it is chipping great with NO problems. I'm chipping probably the second hardest wood known to man, seasoned mesquite! Checked the rotor blades yesterday and they look as good as new, just have worn the powder coat off.

One other thing, the self feeding is very good, I slide a limb down the chute and look out, it sucks the limb in without further pushing on my part, all size limbs go through equally fast.

It's up to each of us to decide which piece of equipment will suit our needs best, and for me this chipper has been a real winner. Good luck with your purchase.
Jim


----------



## Nubeginnings

Some sound chipper advice needed, the tractor that I am considering buying is 22Hp CK 22 Kioti and I want a chipper that I can use with that tractor.

The chippers usage will be for, producing wood chips that I can use to run my heating system. I have a large auto feed wood boiler that runs on pellets or wood chips.

My plan is to produce my own chips, I have 15 Acres of mature forest that will get me started plenty of fallen and dead trees, and I have another 8 acres of scrub. My three year plan is to plant and grow Willow on the scrub land then chip that.

So I need a chipper that will stand up to a good amount of work is auto fed, I want to be able to feed it with 3ft lengths of oak & Chestnut to start.
Any thought would be greatly appreciated.
By the way I am in France !


----------



## zbullr

Jim,
I appreciate the input..because of the size of my tractor, I will probably go with the Bx42s...Thanks...


----------



## wynston

*PTO Chipper*

Does anyone know anything about the WoodMaxx chippers? Looks to be a reasonable price but don't know how long they've been in business.


----------



## BaumPflanzer

Live Oak said:


> Nice work Wingnut! :thumbsup: All the points of consideration in a nice neat package at your finger tips. I am sure that will be great asset for anyone considering purchasing a chipper. :cheers:


There is another brand....."WoodMaxx" that is available....


----------



## loiregites

*Moving to France Chippers and Tractors*

I have a small farm in the Loire Valley (pres de Saumur). I am still in US but will be moving within 2 years. I am buying equipment for the farm now as it is substantially less $ than in France. Service has been a concern when shopping. I think I will go with one of the high end chippers as my chances are better of having trouble free service than with the less expensive models. I am close to purchasing a tractor. The leading contender has been Kubota but Kioti has crept into the mix. I believe there are dealers for both in the region. How have you found the service on farm equipment since you've been in France.


----------



## schnr26

I have the Bearcat PTO chipper powered by a 32 hp Kioti, and I am looking to add the auto feed system. I have lots of twisty scrub oak that I have to cut to about two feet long in order to get it to feed. Does anyone out there have any experience with the auto feed system? It is an $1,100 addition & is it worth it?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## zbullr

*Wallenstein BX42S*



zbullr said:


> Jim,
> I appreciate the input..because of the size of my tractor, I will probably go with the Bx42s...Thanks...


 Well, after 2+ years, I finally purchased the Wallenstein BX42S for my 32 hp Kubota and it was worth waiting for. It is everything I expected and more. So far it has handled anything I put through it. The self feed works very well as long as the branches are not too much wider than the feeder opening, it will suck most of them in unless they are larger branches. I was able to clean up tree tops(4" or less) from several downed trees(dead) much quicker than dragging and piling and was left with a couple of wheelbarrow loads of wood chips instead of a couple piles of brush...I look forward to cleaning up my woodlot with this unit over the next few years....


----------

